
Keas can understand probability, a trait only seen before in apes and humans - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2020-03-04/nz-kea-parrot-understand-probabilities/12018464
======
db48x
They'll also steal anything that isn't nailed down. Wheelbarrows, plump helmet
roasts, you name it.

